# Please help its urgent Soundmagic es 18 or Denon AH C260



## Jay1234 (Jan 29, 2014)

Its urgent cos I am going to Nainital tomorrow so want earphones so that I can listen music while travelling I have been using Soundmagic Es 18 for like 6 months but yesterday my maid washed my jeans and earphones were in my pocket so they ain't working...  I want new pair of earphones should I go for ES 18 or buy denon AH C260 I am not considering cowon EM1 cos build quality is not a concern for me....  Would AH C260 be any better, any one who have used both?


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jay1234 said:


> Its urgent cos I am going to Nainital tomorrow so want earphones so that I can listen music while travelling I have been using Soundmagic Es 18 for like 6 months but yesterday my maid washed my jeans and earphones were in my pocket so they ain't working...  I want new pair of earphones should I go for ES 18 or buy denon AH C260 I am not considering cowon EM1 cos build quality is not a concern for me....  Would AH C260 be any better, any one who have used both?



I have used es18 for 10months and i'm using denon ahc260 since last 15 days or so.

I'm not an audiophile but i felt that denon has slightly better sound quality at the cost of slightly less bass (its still a bass heavy iem)

Es18 were more comfortable and isolation was slightly better too.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jan 29, 2014)

Should I spend 300 INR extra on denon?? Is it worth it?. Confused


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jay1234 said:


> Should I spend 300 INR extra on denon?? Is it worth it?. Confused



No idea as I'm Still not sure if it was worth upgrading over es18 

If you're basshead and dont care about music quality, muffled mids etc. Then es18 is better imo as it provides better seal too

Difference in sound quality was difficult to notice but es18 did provided more bass compared to ahc260.

But then again, i'm not expert with senstive ears so might be wrong


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 29, 2014)

Jay1234 said:


> Should I spend 300 INR extra on denon?? Is it worth it?. Confused



what genre will you be listening to? denon's will be a bill more bassy...


----------

